# WW2 Military Cokes..who's the expert ?



## kenny2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

I was always led to believe that the early issue of WW2 cokes were the clear glass D-102259 ones from 1943... then what are these ?...they are found in Australian US Camps... green glass, and dated 1941 and 1942 !!


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2017)

figured this be a good chance to share a bottle that I picked up this summer but never posted , found it at a nearby antique store , think I paid $5 for it . only interested in it as its sort of a northern Ontario bottle as its from Sault Ste Marie Michigan , but highly doubtful it saw WW2 service 

it has the same marking on side as yours - 15 C 42 , so assuming its from 1942


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 20, 2017)

Interesting, don't think I've seen those before.  What do normal Australian Coke bottles from the era look like?  I was under the impression that the War Cokes were clear as well.  These could very well be earlier versions.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm no expert but I have a few WW11 Clear Cokes. I don't think the Military put a ban on certain materials until mid 1942. I assume old stock was used up for awhile. All my WW11 Clear Cokes have 1943 & 44 dates on them. I believe yours are just Prior to WW11. LEON.


----------



## kenny2017 (Nov 21, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> What do normal Australian Coke bottles from the era look like?


Australian bottles for the ww2 period differ to the US types only by the embossing details.
In place of "BOTTLE PAT. D-105529"... we have "REGISTERED DESIGN No Rd.17080"..  Majority are clear glass, or with a touch of green (faint).
Marking is in the format of number..maker..year.. eg; 7 AG 42... first entry is either a batch or mould number.. the AG is short for Australian Glass Manufacturers, and the last is the date.
Ken.


----------



## kenny2017 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice bottle RCO..!!


----------



## Mikez (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's another 42 in green. From pond bottom suburbs of Boston.
Were the off color cokes sold in US or only the ones bottled elsewhere?


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 28, 2017)

Kenny

I haven't posted in a while but thought you might be interested in this thread by member (Dave) daven2nl ... He's done some extensive research on WWII Coke bottles, especially those from Guam where he was/?/is stationed. Haven't heard from him for a long spell but if he sees your thread he might respond. Or perhaps send him a PM ...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?572712-Agana-Guam-Hobbleskirt-Coke


I'm doing okay and hope to be back online one-of-these-days. Infrequent visits to the Library for Internet access really isn't my cup of tea ... or should I say ... "Glass of Coke?" 

Take care, 

Bob


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikez said:


> Here's another 42 in green. From pond bottom suburbs of Boston.
> Were the off color cokes sold in US or only the ones bottled elsewhere?


As far as I know the clear ones were only sold outside the US.  Those are the type we get here in Canada, and it's a shame because they don't have the towns on the bottom which makes them lose their appeal pretty quickly after finding a few.


----------



## kenny2017 (Nov 29, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> As far as I know the clear ones were only sold outside the US.  Those are the type we get here in Canada, and it's a shame because they don't have the towns on the bottom which makes them lose their appeal pretty quickly after finding a few.


Same in Oz...We have Sydney and Newcastle...(NSW) apparently used for distribution in those cities... then we have a mysterious one branded "Melbourne" (Vic)!!... but the other bottling centers are ignored  !


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 4, 2017)

That's interesting that you got a couple of cities, you'd think that if you did we should have at least gotten Toronto, Vancouver, and Montreal, but the only city-specific ones we have are one or two early straight-sides.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

The bottle you have looks like your typical US replacement bottle. Replacement bottles didn't have a town on them for whatever reason. Maybe they were already produced and could be sent to a bottler on hand in case of an emergency. I imagine they were sent overseas for lacking a town  (were all the others marked this way too? ) or it was a simple accident.


----------



## Nactex (Apr 9, 2018)

I just found a WWII crate that specially made for the clear blank bottom bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice, are you keeping it. LEON.


----------



## Nactex (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes, too hard to find another one and I have a shop selling vintage soda collectibles. I also enjoy sharing and showing items of historical significance.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2018)

Where are you located? State & City? LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 18, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's interesting that you got a couple of cities, you'd think that if you did we should have at least gotten Toronto, Vancouver, and Montreal, but the only city-specific ones we have are one or two early straight-sides.



CC there are four known cities on our early SS bottles....Montreal, Toronto, Brighton, and Port Arthur. I ran into a guy from Vancouver, bought some bottles and cans from him, and he claimed his son that lives in Texas has a SS with Vancouver on it, now I've seen a ton of SS bottles from BC and not one is marked. He was supposed to email me photos but never did.


----------



## kenny2017 (Jan 29, 2021)

kenny2017 said:


> I was always led to believe that the early issue of WW2 cokes were the clear glass D-102259 ones from 1943... then what are these ?...they are found in Australian US Camps... green glass, and dated 1941 and 1942 !!


Hi... After reading the lengthy thread on the Guam bottle and other related threads.. I notice no one has mentioned the ones  showed by me , back in 2017 !
During the 1980's , the bottles I found around the US camps in Rockhampton, Queensland, were a mix of 1923 Cokes, D-Pat Cokes of various ages and towns, Brisbane made clear (1939) and Melbourne made clear (1942-43).. with an occasional green Phillippine (1941) and green Mexican (1942).. but by far the largest percentage were the unmarked green (1941-42) and clear (1943-44) D-Pat cokes.
The clear ones with TRADE MARK wording were never found by me on any of the camps, but have been found at various civilian dumps and farm sites.
Among those I have are ...
TRADE MARK    7 <0> 45.   (G on base),  Clear.
TRADE MARK    3   L    45.                           Clear.
TRADE MARK   (22 in centre of base.)   Clear.


----------



## ausphoto (May 15, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'm no expert but I have a few WW11 Clear Cokes. I don't think the Military put a ban on certain materials until mid 1942. I assume old stock was used up for awhile. All my WW11 Clear Cokes have 1943 & 44 dates on them. I believe yours are just Prior to WW11. LEON.View attachment 180420View attachment 180421


*hemihampton*, can you please  post the details of each these bottles? (I know it's some work I am asking here)...

Label (D-105529 / TRADE MARK with or without hyphen
waist text (eg. 24 © 43)
any bottom marking (e.g. blank, solid dot, letter)

I am currently working on a major bunch of clear WWII era bottles from Micronesia and I am tryuing to make sense of them

Thanks !


----------



## ausphoto (May 15, 2021)

kenny2017 said:


> Hi... After reading the lengthy thread on the Guam bottle and other related threads.. I notice no one has mentioned the ones  showed by me , back in 2017 !
> During the 1980's , the bottles I found around the US camps in Rockhampton, Queensland, were a mix of 1923 Cokes, D-Pat Cokes of various ages and towns, Brisbane made clear (1939) and Melbourne made clear (1942-43).. with an occasional green Phillippine (1941) and green Mexican (1942).. but by far the largest percentage were the unmarked green (1941-42) and clear (1943-44) D-Pat cokes.
> The clear ones with TRADE MARK wording were never found by me on any of the camps, but have been found at various civilian dumps and farm sites.
> Among those I have are ...
> ...



Kenny, can you post the  codes of the other clear bottles (D-105529 and TRADE MARK) that you have? Also, please denote if the word "TRADE MARK" is hyphenated or not..


----------



## hemihampton (May 15, 2021)

ausphoto said:


> *hemihampton*, can you please  post the details of each these bottles? (I know it's some work I am asking here)...
> 
> Label (D-105529 / TRADE MARK with or without hyphen
> waist text (eg. 24 © 43)
> ...



That's Possible. Give me some Time. LEON.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 15, 2021)

RCO said:


> figured this be a good chance to share a bottle that I picked up this summer but never posted , found it at a nearby antique store , think I paid $5 for it . only interested in it as its sort of a northern Ontario bottle as its from Sault Ste Marie Michigan , but highly doubtful it saw WW2 service
> 
> it has the same marking on side as yours - 15 C 42 , so assuming its from 1942
> 
> View attachment 180397View attachment 180398


I have one that I dug up in newfoundland like that dated 1942 as well. It is aqua colored and has some nice little details inside and out.


----------



## ausphoto (May 16, 2021)

@ RCO
It was made in 1942 by Chattanooga Glass Co. The '15' is nost likely a mold or a batch nº.


----------



## ausphoto (May 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> That's Possible. Give me some Time. LEON.


Thanks Leon !! I can wait


----------



## ausphoto (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi Leon,
did you you have chance to pull out the bottles?
Dirk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2021)

kenny2017 said:


> I was always led to believe that the early issue of WW2 cokes were the clear glass D-102259 ones from 1943... then what are these ?...they are found in Australian US Camps... green glass, and dated 1941 and 1942 !!


I have seen ones like that before. Usually they try to sell them as rare.. Not sure if that is true also not sure the reason they are green and not clear. The ones I saw no city or state, were only being sold for $24.99. I did not get one of the green ones but I did get a clear one from him.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 8, 2021)

ausphoto said:


> Hi Leon,
> did you you have chance to pull out the bottles?
> Dirk




I'll try to get to them this weekend. LEON.


----------



## east texas terry (Jun 8, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Interesting, don't think I've seen those before.  What do normal Australian Coke bottles from the era look like?  I was under the impression that the War Cokes were clear as well.  These could very well be earlier versions.


I have dug over 100 in a 1942- 1945 U S  army training camp that are coke green


----------



## ausphoto (Jun 10, 2021)

@hemihampton
Thanks Leon!


----------



## ausphoto (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi Leon,

I am still VERY keen on data , if you have a chance


----------



## kolawars (Sep 3, 2021)

Check your PMs. I just sent a spreadsheet of what I have from the Pacific Theatre based on provenance where found.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 4, 2021)

ausphoto said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> I am still VERY keen on data , if you have a chance




Just got back from digging all day. BUT, I got along holiday Weekend so I'll try to get to them soon. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2021)

OK, After Procrastinating I finally got to my WW11 Cokes. Heres what I found listed below. All from Owens Illinois, All with Hyphens, All Bottoms blank but 1.  #8 had a 10 on Bottom. All 16 are Different. Hope this Helps. LEON.


----------



## kolawars (Sep 6, 2021)

I have clear (C) Chattanooga TRADE MARK from ’44 and ’45 and a clear Laurens ’45 TRADE MARK.

I also have Owens D-Pat clear and green with plain base dated ’41 through ’44 and found on Guadalcanal, Saipan, and New Guinea. 

I also have ’42 San Francisco and ’43 Oakland, both found mixed with plain base bottles on Guadalcanal. I suspect they poached a few bottles to fill an order for overseas.

I haven’t seen a TRADE MARK wartime Coke bottle dated prior to 1943. The plain base D-Pat bottles were obviously used 1941-1944. I have yet to see a 1945.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2021)

Where'd this guy go???? I finally got the info he's been wanting?????????? LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 12, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> As far as I know the clear ones were only sold outside the US.  Those are the type we get here in Canada, and it's a shame because they don't have the towns on the bottom which makes them lose their appeal pretty quickly after finding a few.


I would like to find one with anything on it.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 12, 2021)

kenny2017 said:


> Same in Oz...We have Sydney and Newcastle...(NSW) apparently used for distribution in those cities... then we have a mysterious one branded "Melbourne" (Vic)!!... but the other bottling centers are ignored  !





CanadianBottles said:


> As far as I know the clear ones were only sold outside the US.  Those are the type we get here in Canada, and it's a shame because they don't have the towns on the bottom which makes them lose their appeal pretty quickly after finding a few.


----------



## JohnnyG (Oct 7, 2022)

G'day all,
I ran across this unfortunately incomplete bottle sticking out of the bank of the local swimming hole and was wondering if anyone had any info? Marked "2 QG 44" on the base. Presumably a QGM-made bottle out of Coke bottling plant in the 'Gabba in Brisbane?


----------

